# Abw With Elk Antler Caps Duck Call



## haddenhailers (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry folks I've been a little sparse on posting but I'm completely covered up between hunting, working, making calls and being a dad and husband! But here's one of my recent pieces I'm pretty proud of. It's ABW with elk antler caps duck call.

Let me know what y'all think!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2014)

Quit hunting and quit workingJust make calls

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't use the web acronyms much, but OMG!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 9, 2014)

I admire all of your calls, Andrew... but that is definitely one of my favorites!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Jan 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Quit hunting and quit workingJust make calls


Oh if it was that easy, at least on the work aspect!


----------



## haddenhailers (Jan 9, 2014)

SENC said:


> I admire all of your calls, Andrew... but that is definitely one of my favorites!


Thank you so much! Stole Kent Eason's design slightly, but only with his permission lol


----------



## TMAC (Jan 9, 2014)

Now that's real craftsmanship! Great looking call

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Shiney like glass. I wouldn't want it to slip out of my hand...oh yeah, that's what lanyards are for. Great looking call.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 9, 2014)

BOOM!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 10, 2014)

That is one VERY classy looking call !!!!!! You knocked that one out of the park Andrew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## haddenhailers (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks folks! 

Andrew


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 10, 2014)

WOW , outstanding ! Elk A. is that turned on a L also?


----------



## haddenhailers (Jan 10, 2014)

Hawker 1 said:


> WOW , outstanding ! Elk A. is that turned on a L also?



Thanks Robert! Yes its all turned on a lathe.

Andrew


----------



## Reiddog1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks great as usual Andrew!! I'm always floored by your craftsmanship.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Dave, I always try to push myself to make functional duck calls, that are pieces of art! Makes for fun times in the duck blind when you pull a call like this out!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RW Mackey (Jan 10, 2014)

Andrew, a masterpiece as usual. Are you stabilizing the antler?

Roy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Jan 10, 2014)

Roy, not in the true sense of stabilizing. I glue one end up tight with medium ca and then pour thin ca in to fill up all the holes in it. 

Thanks for the compliments sir!

Andrew


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2014)

AWESOME ANDREW! are the caps tenoned on or just flat faced glued?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Jan 10, 2014)

They are tenon glued. Makes me feel better knowing that it has a little more meat glued up. 

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sweeeeettttt!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 11, 2014)

OK - Admittedly I don't know much about calls, but I DO know about turning. That my friend should be in an AAW display. From a turners perspective it is spot on! Beautiful finish too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks guys I appreciate it!

Andrew


----------



## Blueglass (May 9, 2014)

I was showing my wife the casted honeycomb call and both with that and this my 3 year old daughter said "Daddy did you make that?" I said no, somebody else did. "I love somebody else" Looks like I might have to make calls to win back my daughter's love from you artists, he he. I peek back at this every so often. Just love this call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

